# Car not starting?!



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, actually...it just takes some trying. The problem seems to be gradually getting worse. When I go to start the car it cranks for maybe .1 seconds, then stops. Its as if the battery is dead but I know it isnt because after trying to crank it over and over again...eventually it starts. Someone help me...Its embarrassing and I don't want to get stranded somewhere.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

maybe lose connection, i had same problem and i just added new cable ends and worked good after that!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Could be a battery. Sounds like it.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

I would think if it was a battery, repeated tries at cranking the engine would only drain it more...It wouldn't start without a jump if my battery was dying. I was thinking there may be some sort of short in the electrical system. Ill check out the wiring and then Ill question the starter. What are some symptoms of a starter dying?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

WanaGTO said:


> What are some symptoms of a starter dying?





WanaGTO said:


> Well, actually...it just takes some trying. The problem seems to be gradually getting worse. When I go to start the car it cranks for maybe .1 seconds, then stops. Its as if the battery is dead but I know it isnt because after trying to crank it over and over again...eventually it starts. Someone help me...Its embarrassing and I don't want to get stranded somewhere.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

HAHA...thanks Rukee. Smart aleck


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

hi,i have a 70 gto and im having trouble with holding a charge.i had it load tested and the altinator is putting out the correct power,yet if i drive it for an hour or so it will be drained so maybe someone knowswhat possible causes could be?thanks.


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

*70 gto charging trouble*

does anyone know why my 70 gto is having trouble holding a charge?i had it load tested and the altinator is putting out correct power and there is a new 250.oo battery in it so why would the car be sucking power after driving it for an hour?please help!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Is the starter staying engaged? That doesn't make sense if you load tested the battery, tested the alt output, and it goes dead when driving. Will it continue to run if you pull the battery cable after it's running?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

even steven said:


> hi,i have a 70 gto and im having trouble with holding a charge.i had it load tested and the altinator is putting out the correct power,yet if i drive it for an hour or so it will be drained so maybe someone knowswhat possible causes could be?thanks.





even steven said:


> does anyone know why my 70 gto is having trouble holding a charge?i had it load tested and the altinator is putting out correct power and there is a new 250.oo battery in it so why would the car be sucking power after driving it for an hour?please help!!


First check your connections, second if the altinator has an internal short it could drain the battery. Also make sure that you don't have any other wires that are shorting out causing a drain. Becareful with older cars they could have bad wires and could cause a fire.


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

even steven said:


> does anyone know why my 70 gto is having trouble holding a charge?i had it load tested and the altinator is putting out correct power and there is a new 250.oo battery in it so why would the car be sucking power after driving it for an hour?please help!!



Sounds like a bad voltage regulator to me.


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

wouldn't a short in the alternator show up on a load test?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

even steven said:


> wouldn't a short in the alternator show up on a load test?


not necessarily.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

even steven said:


> wouldn't a short in the alternator show up on a load test?


If you know how or have a multimeter you can check the altinator yourself. You will do a contnutiy check between the ground and positive post on the altinator. If you have a dash ammeter or multimeter you can see the current draw if you have anything that is running or shorting when the car is off.


----------

